# Super easy $5 Amazon gift card - Requires iPhone or iPod or Android phone



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I hope this is okay to post this, if not please forgive me! There is an app called Clover that lets you join by invitation and then invite others to join - when you join you immediately get a free $5 Amazon card. It requests no personal information, it takes less than 5 minutes to download and verify your phone number. Also when someone you invite joins you get a free $5 ... THAT $5 they want information for so I'm not even fooling with that. But hey, a free $5 for no info and two minutes? I'm there! Again you do have to have an invitation, I am posting one here. Mods I hope this is okay if not feel free to delete it but not me!!  https://www.clover.com/a?inv&t=1rtzsrnu3luh8

I edited this to reflect you can use an Android phone or tablet. Not the Kindle Fire -- as of yet anyway!


----------

